
“If KickassTorrents Is a Criminal Operation, Google Should Start Worrying” - evo_9
https://torrentfreak.com/if-kickasstorrents-is-a-criminal-operation-google-should-start-worrying-161002/
======
Analemma_
This argument brought to you by the same people who think that, "If copyright
is inherited through XOR, then having copyrighted this one thing, I can claim
copyright on everything in the universe, because any sequence of bits can be
generated from mine with the appropriate XOR operations!" ([0]) Lo, your
mighty logic has caused the entire edifice of intellectual property law to
crumble!

Except, no. Society and the law are not dumb automatons, and can in fact tell
the difference between Google and "KickassTorrents". So when Vaulin gets a
jail sentence and Google _doesn 't_ start getting worried, these guys may be
baffled, but the world will keep right on going.

[0]: [http://ansuz.sooke.bc.ca/entry/23](http://ansuz.sooke.bc.ca/entry/23)

